# My Highland Heaven- a journey with my ponies



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

Highland ponies are so cute! I look forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## horsesaremylife20 (Dec 15, 2016)

They're both gorgeous!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

how tall are those "ponies"?


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> how tall are those "ponies"?



14.2 hh and under my riddenvhighland is 14.2hh butvthevyoungstrrvis a bit smaller.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Love your ponies
I grew up riding full and part-bred Highlands. They have great temperaments and are one of the toughest breeds I know.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Well i have arranged with a friend to do our first endurance pleasure ride of the year. It's on the with of Jan so 4 weeks to work on our fitness. I am doing a slow short distance for Melody's first ride. We will be on the ride with a cob.

My plan is tovride for about 45 mins to an hour for the first two weeks building to an hour and half by week four. Because in the UK wevhavevto wear current standard hats, I need a new hat and map case for my birthday ..... my endurance colour scheme is pink...

So looking forward to the ride


----------

